# The Elder Scrolls Online: Die große Info-Bombe - Alles zu Vollvertonung, Fraktionen, PvP-Modi, Quests, Spielwelt, Story und mehr



## SebastianThoeing (4. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls Online: Die große Info-Bombe - Alles zu Vollvertonung, Fraktionen, PvP-Modi, Quests, Spielwelt, Story und mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls Online: Die große Info-Bombe - Alles zu Vollvertonung, Fraktionen, PvP-Modi, Quests, Spielwelt, Story und mehr


----------



## DerElfenritter (4. Mai 2012)

Hmpf, dachte ich mir schon, es geht schon Richtung 0815 MMO, also weg von typischen TES Merkmalen bzw. Features...

Was mir trotzdem gefällt, 3 Fraktions PvP + Ablauf und das GW2 orentierte Kampfsystem.

Gott sei dank rendern sie die Grafik anders mit der HeroEngine ^^ find den Stil von Rift und Everquest 2 zwar auch net so doll aber tausendmal besser als die von SW:TOR.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (4. Mai 2012)

betheda sollte man nen preis verleihen allein dafür das sie informationen über ihre spiele liefern und nicht so wie viele viele andere publisher 
ich nenn mal keine namen


----------



## Gast20180705 (4. Mai 2012)

hätte man jetzt gesagt man nutzt das Kampf-Interaktionssystem wie in bei den bisherige Spiele hätte ich es mir nochmal überlegt, aber so bleibt es trotz der genannte wirklich guten Ansätze zu skillfrei (für mich persönlich) und uninterressant.


----------



## Zerth (4. Mai 2012)

Wie schon gesagt. Ich glaube nicht, das TES in einem mmog funktionieren kann. Das wird ein epischer fail.


----------



## dennis-2810 (4. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es ein Rainfall wird. Werde es aber nur spielen, wenn keine monatlichen Gebühren fällig sind. 
Und ich hoffe, dass der nächste Elder Scrolls Titel nicht davon beeinflusst wird. Damit meine ich nicht, dass er zu kurz kommt, sondern das der Inhalt an Dinge in TESO anknüpft.


----------



## nigra (4. Mai 2012)

Und doch nur wieder ein 0 8 15 MMORPG, wo man sich nur hirnfrei duch die Gegend klickt. Ich bin etwas enttäuscht, da ich mir von einem Elder Scrolls schon mehr erwartet habe. Warum muss denn jeder den anderen kopieren, wenn es um Online Spiele geht, statt mal einen neuen Schritt zu wagen.


----------



## MarauderShields (4. Mai 2012)

öh... ja. Klingt alles nach Infos über ein neues MMO, klingt aber alles nicht wirklich so als hätts was mit Elder Scrolls zu tun, von der Location und einigen Charakteren mal Abgesehen. 
Schon Kampf und Levelsystem passen irgendwie nicht zum Namen, und wenn man dann hört das Ego-Perspektive noch nicht mal bestätigt ist und es die evlt. gar nicht ins Spiel schafft.. ne danke du, da warte ich lieber wieder auf ein richtiges Spiel von Bethesda. Ob nun Elder Scrolls6 oder Fallout4 zuerst kommt ist mir aber wiederum wurscht ^^


----------



## Morathi (4. Mai 2012)

Argonier und Dunmer in einer Fraktion? Wie geht das denn Oo.


----------



## Longinos (4. Mai 2012)

erscheint 2013 LOOOOOOLLLLL


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (4. Mai 2012)

Gestern hab ich mich noch gefragt ob ich mich freuen soll oder weinen. Nach der News überwiegt nun die negative Stimmung. Hatte gehofft das sie neue Wege versuchen und die Spielart mehr an den gewohnten Singleplayer anlegen. Wenn ich schon third person lese vergeht mir die lust. Für die klassische MMO geschichte kommt doch demnächst Guild Wars II... Naja ich warte ab. Bin noch gespannt wie viel Geschichte und Hintergrund das Spiel zur TES Geschichte liefern wird, dementsprechend werde ich dann evtl. doch einen Blick darauf werfen. Aber am besten kommt demnächst noch ne News das es "hurraaaaa" Free2Play wird *ironie aus*...


----------



## dennis-2810 (4. Mai 2012)

Morathi schrieb:


> Argonier und Dunmer in einer Fraktion? Wie geht das denn Oo.


 
Ich frag mich eher wie das mit Nord und Dunmer gehen soll. Wer schonmal in Windhelm war weiß was ich meine.


----------



## Zerth (4. Mai 2012)

Ich sehe das setting als großes Problem. Da das Spiel vor den bekannten singelplayer-Spielen angeordnet ist, haben die Entwickler nur sehr beschränkten Handlungsspielraum. Cataclysm? Neue, innovative Rassen einführen? Mysteriösen Kontinent entdecken? Alles nicht möglich.


----------



## Zocker4ever (4. Mai 2012)

Wegen Argonier, Dunmer, Nord in 1000 Jahren kann sich doch einiges umändern 
Erinnert mich aber etwas an Star Wars... tausende Jahre vergehen und nichts schreitet technologisch voran, nichtmal der Musikgeschmack *g*

Ontopic: Naja, vielleicht wird ja die ein oder andere Aussage ja noch relativiert. Mit klassischen MMOGs konnte ich noch nie was anfangen, da hätte eigentlich TES Online punkten können. Kommt auf die Umsetzung und das Bezahlmodell drauf an, bisher konnte mich Bethesda nie enttäuschen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Mai 2012)

pSyCeNeTiC schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich mich noch gefragt ob ich mich freuen soll oder weinen. Nach der News überwiegt nun die negative Stimmung. Hatte gehofft das sie neue Wege versuchen und die Spielart mehr an den gewohnten Singleplayer anlegen. Wenn ich schon third person lese vergeht mir die lust. Für die klassische MMO geschichte kommt doch demnächst Guild Wars II... Naja ich warte ab. Bin noch gespannt wie viel Geschichte und Hintergrund das Spiel zur TES Geschichte liefern wird, dementsprechend werde ich dann evtl. doch einen Blick darauf werfen. Aber am besten kommt demnächst noch ne News das es "hurraaaaa" Free2Play wird *ironie aus*...


 
Warum soll man ein MMO wie ein Singleplayer-RP anlegen? Versteh' ich jetzt nicht. 
Erfahrungspunkte, Klassen usw...das ist genau das, was ich von einem MMO erwarte und auch von TES-Online erwartet habe. Oder erhofft.
Es kommt doch auch absolut gar nicht drauf an, ob das Gameplay vertraut wirkt, sondern ob die Welt vertraut und glaubhaft im MMO-Ableger umgesetzt wird. Das Gameplay soll funktionieren und ein paar Neuerungen im Genre beinhalten, sowie Spaß machen. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Gothard (4. Mai 2012)

"Wie traditionelle MMOGs greift auch The Elder Scrolls Online auf eine sogenannte Hotbar zurück, über die ihr aktive Skills auswählen dürft."

und aus diesem Grund wirds nen Flop ^^. Meine Wahrsagekugel sagt: Kommt Raus, hält sich 1 Jahr, nach 2 werden die Server zusammen Geschmissen. Jahr 3... Server down ^^


----------



## Theojin (4. Mai 2012)

Für mich klingt das auch nicht so toll, nach der ersten Ankündigung gestern sah das noch anders aus.

Im Text schwingt mir zuviel Genrestandard mit, und damit kann man mich nicht mehr hinter dem Ofen vorlocken. Und eine Vollvertonung brauch ich schon gar nicht, vor allem wenn sie das einzige gehaltvolle Feature eines MMO darstellt (*wave @ SWTOR*). Ich bin in der Lage, mehrere Sätze unfallfrei zu lesen und zu verstehen, ich brauch keine Dialogsequenz, die mir die Geschichte einer Quest erzählt. Beim Lesen kommt wenigstens noch die eigene Phantasie dazu.

Die PvP Sachen klingen toll, 3 Fraktionen usw. Aber das muß dann mehr werden als ruckeliges BG-PvP.

So wirklich überzeugt bin ich noch nicht, nach meinem persönlichen Armageddon mit SWTOR bin ich vorsichtig geworden, was MMOs angeht.


----------



## ChristianKnacki (4. Mai 2012)

also ehrlich gesagt bin ich skeptisch, ob das was wird außer Einheitsbrei wie bei den anderen MMORPG´s?! Ich habe zwar auf den Screens einige Dinge wie die Architektur von Ayleid-Ruinen und von Cyrodiil erkannt, aber ob auch die Städte bzw Orte mit dem annähernd identisch sind, wie man sie aus den bisherigen Single-Player kennt? Irgendwo möchte ich ja dann doch das Tamriel wiedererkennen wie ich es schon kenne Vielleicht mit ein paar Abweichungen oder Veränderungen, weil ja ein paar 1000 Jahre dazwischen liegen, aber im Großen und Ganzen sollte es schon so sein.
Ich glaub auch nicht so recht, dass sie es hinkriegen, die Spielmechanik so zu gestalten dass wirkliches TES-Feeling aufkommt, denn wenn da schon wieder von Hotbar, aktive Skills und Genre-Standards wie Klassen, Erfahrungspunkte und andere Progressionsmechaniken die Rede ist...

edit: auch befürchte ich, dass dies dann das Aus für TES als Singleplayer wird. dass nach Skyrim und Addons/DLCs kein neuer Singleplayer-Teil kommt


----------



## Benerohnie (4. Mai 2012)

Mich wunder allerdings das im Artikel "Es gibt keine Screenshots" und unter den Bildern der Bildgalerie "Die ersten Bilder aus TES - The Elder Scrolls Online, dem kommenden Online-Rollenspiel von Bethesda" steht. Was denn jetzt?


----------



## Zerth (4. Mai 2012)

Die Beschreibung von Dungeons und PvP bzw. RvR scheint sich stark an DAOC zu orientieren. Da auch noch Leute von DAOC mit im Team sind, könnte das Spiel interessanter werden, als es auf den ersten Blick scheint.

Schon die drei Fraktionen sind "verdächtig"  

Bretonen vs. Nordmänner vs. Elfen


----------



## Enisra (4. Mai 2012)

Benerohnie schrieb:


> Mich wunder allerdings das im Artikel "Es gibt keine Screenshots" und unter den Bildern der Bildgalerie "Die ersten Bilder aus TES - The Elder Scrolls Online, dem kommenden Online-Rollenspiel von Bethesda" steht. Was denn jetzt?


 
ähm, da würde einfach helfen mal auf die Uhr zu schauen wann die News raus kamen, denn dazwischen lagen 1,5h


----------



## nigra (4. Mai 2012)

Ich bin ja sehr optimistisch an die ersten Infos zum Online Ableger rangegangen, aber die Bilder sehen schrecklich aus. Mit Elder-Scrolls hat das nichtmehr viel gemein. Nochmehr Einheitsbrei geht garnichtmehr. Gruselig!


----------



## baummonster (4. Mai 2012)

Naja, wie sollte es denn sonst aussehen? oO Also ich bin davon jetzt nich schrecklich überrascht. Grafikengines ala Skyrim kann halt in nem MMO nich erwarten


----------



## Streiter-Innos (4. Mai 2012)

*gähn* . macht mal was neues und hebt euch von der masse ab , anstatt ein zwanzig millionen mal durchgekautes kaugummi auf den markt zu schmeißen, das jeder schon mal gekaut hat. hört sich scheisse an !


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Mai 2012)

Gothard schrieb:


> "Wie traditionelle MMOGs greift auch The Elder Scrolls Online auf eine sogenannte Hotbar zurück, über die ihr aktive Skills auswählen dürft."
> 
> und aus diesem Grund wirds nen Flop ^^. Meine Wahrsagekugel sagt: Kommt Raus, hält sich 1 Jahr, nach 2 werden die Server zusammen Geschmissen. Jahr 3... Server down ^^


 
Und wieso sollte es aus dem Grund ein Flop werden? Das musst du mir jetzt erklären. 
Andere MMOs gingen nicht wegen der Hotbar unter, sondern wegen anderen Dingen. Zum Beispiel weil sie einfach uninteressant für die Spieler waren. 

Ich vermute, es wird nach ein bis zwei Jahren ein Free2Play-Modell geben. So wie es bei Aion oder HdR Online der Fall war.


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Mai 2012)

Ich bin noch sehr skeptisch ob TES als MMO gut funktionieren wird, aber die ersten Infos klingen eigentlich gut. Bin kein MMO fan, aber das werd ich definitiv mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## Schalkmund (4. Mai 2012)

Oh super wieder so ein Klickleisten-MMORPG, TES hätte wenigstens mal  actionlastigen Kampfsystem glänzen können, aber sie setzen lieber auf 0815.


----------



## Kwengie (4. Mai 2012)

ich will nur wissen, wie das geht, wenn jemand aus der Gruppe die Welt nicht per Schnellreisepunkt "erkunden" will, sondern per Fuß, was für mich persönlich in einem OpenWorld-RPG/ auch ARPG, ein Muß ist.
Und wer ist nun der Held, denn anscheinend gibt es dann mehrere Helden.


----------



## Briareos (4. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum soll man ein MMO wie ein Singleplayer-RP anlegen? Versteh' ich jetzt nicht.
> Erfahrungspunkte, Klassen usw...das ist genau das, was ich von einem MMO erwarte und auch von TES-Online erwartet habe. Oder erhofft.
> Es kommt doch auch absolut gar nicht drauf an, ob das Gameplay vertraut wirkt, sondern ob die Welt vertraut und glaubhaft im MMO-Ableger umgesetzt wird. Das Gameplay soll funktionieren und ein paar Neuerungen im Genre beinhalten, sowie Spaß machen. Mehr nicht.


Und warum muss jedes MMO gleich aussehen? Warum sollte man (als Entwickler) nicht versuchen, das typische TES-SP-Spielgefühl in das MMO zu integrieren? Warum muss es zwangsweise Klassen und Erfahrungspunkte geben? Warum muss man immer in Third-Person spielen?

Nach dem wenigen, was bisher bekannt ist, bin ich zwar mehr als skeptisch, aber vielleicht, ja ganz vielleicht haben die Entwickler ja doch den Mut mal wirklich ein "anderes" MMO zu machen. Übliche "ich-bin-ein-Feind-klick-mich-tot" MMOs gibts ja nun wirklich wie Sand am Meer und ich glaube auch nicht wirklich, dass dieses Prinzip in einem TESO funktionieren würde.

Na ja, mal schauen was die Zukunft noch mit sich bringt...


----------



## Kratos333 (4. Mai 2012)

"An eSport wird ebenfalls gedacht. So wird es speziell ausbalancierte PvP-Modi für diese Spieler geben"

Oh weia dann war es das eh. Ich hab mir vorgenommen nie wieder ein MMORPG zu kaufen mit Battlegrounds.                   


Jede art von Battleground zerstört das OPENPVP! In einem MMORPG erwarte ich NUR Openpvp! Das ist für mich ein MMORPG-Erlebnis. Wenn ich instanzierte kacke spielen will dann leg ich nen shooter ein und zock da CTF und Deathmatch.
DAOC/UO hat es vorgemacht. Hier hat ein Miteinander auf den Server noch existiert! Heute sind die MMOs nur eines: Anmelden - joinen - Fertig --- Einfacher gesagt. Tote MMORPGs


Ich freu mich zwar auf die ankündigung (und hätte schon von Skyrim das ganze erwartet... weil ein Morrowind ONLINE oder oblivion Online mit dem selben spielprinzip wäre das beste MMO von allen!) aber NUR wenn Eldar Scrolls so wird wie auch die Soloteile und zwar SANDBOX MMORPGs! Wird es so wie Starwars ist der Flop schon vorprogrammiert. Da hat man alles falsch gemacht was man falsch machen kann


----------



## N7ghty (4. Mai 2012)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> "An eSport wird ebenfalls gedacht. So wird es speziell ausbalancierte PvP-Modi für diese Spieler geben"
> 
> Oh weia dann war es das eh. Ich hab mir vorgenommen nie wieder ein MMORPG zu kaufen mit Battlegrounds.
> 
> ...


Das Spiel gefällt dir nicht und deshalb wirds ein Flop? Ich hoffe nicht


----------



## Kulin (4. Mai 2012)

Da hauts einem ja den Vogel raus. Einen SW:ToR/WoW Klon im Elder Scrolls Universum? Und dazu noch in der Hero Engine, einer BaukastenMMO-Fabrik, die am laufenden Band unbrauchbare WoW Clone, sprich ThemePark-MMOs, rausploppen lässt? Die kippen das ganze Sandbox-Thema aller Elderscrolls Spiele einfach in die Tonne?

Waren die besoffen, als die das beschlossen haben? Oder hat jemand Todd eine Gehirnwäsche verpasst.

Absolut unerklärliche, unverständliche Entscheidung. Wer will denn sowas?


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Mai 2012)

Da gibt's ja neues Futter für die lol, rofl, xD und dps Fraktion. Böse Zungen behaupten ja mittlerweile schon, dass MMOs ein Sammelbecken für schwer erziehbare Kinder sind. 

Aber ernsthaft: Gibt es momentan ein langweiligeres Genre? Mittlerweile ist es wurscht, was du da spielst, alles seit 6,7 Jahren immer der gleiche Brei. Und die Leute beschimpfen und beleidigen sich da immer, dass Du denkst, du wärst mitten in einem Ghetto. Ich kann diese MMOs einfach nicht mehr sehen und wenn jemand damit ankommt, denk ich nur noch: Wäh, weg damit 

So lange es aber keine Auswirkungen auf die Einzelspielertitel hat und diese nicht verzögert, dann ist es mir aber egal. Wer Spass daran hat, der soll es dann eben spielen


----------



## KingSaiya (4. Mai 2012)

Also ich weis nicht was ich sagen soll, wenn ich mir diesen Artikel durchlese und dabei noch die Screenshots betrachte packt mich das nackte Grauen. Wie bescheuert muss Bethesta eigendlich sein um nun diese tolle Marke komplett zu verhunzen!? Was soll das noch mit Elder Scrolls zutun haben?? Ich hoffe wirklich das sie rechtzeitig einsehen das dies nicht der Qualität und Liebe der anderen Teile entspricht, und sie sich dadurch selber ins Knie schießen.
Bleibt nurnoch zu hoffen, dass der Großteil der Elder Scrolls Spieler klug genug ist das zu erkennen und dieses Game nicht zu spielen. Nicht das sie auchnoch auf die Idee kommen Addons rauszubringen, und so den letzten Rest dieser tollen Saga auszuschlachten.


----------



## Enisra (4. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da gibt's ja neues Futter für die lol, rofl, xD und dps Fraktion. Böse Zungen behaupten ja mittlerweile schon, dass MMOs ein Sammelbecken für schwer erziehbare Kinder sind.
> 
> Aber ernsthaft: Gibt es momentan ein langweiligeres Genre? Mittlerweile ist es wurscht, was du da spielst, alles seit 6,7 Jahren immer der gleiche Brei. Und die Leute beschimpfen und beleidigen sich da immer, dass Du denkst, du wärst mitten in einem Ghetto. Ich kann diese MMOs einfach nicht mehr sehen und wenn jemand damit ankommt, denk ich nur noch: Wäh, weg damit


 
ich dachte das wären die Moorhuhnshooter und MMORPGs Sammelbecken für Klugscheißer und Hektiker 
Und ja, irgendwo muss man echt schon sagen: "Wow, noch ein Fantasy-MMORPG! Zusätzlich zu den Dutzenden anderen! Spannend! *gähn* weckt mich wenn die Baldurs Gate Kickstarter Aktion läuft" 
Nein, irgendwo muss man schon sagen das die Industrie is barking up the wrong tree beim Versuch mit einer Marke was im total übersättigtem MMORPG-Markt was ziehen zu können ohne dann auch ein so rundes Gesammtpaket zu liefern


----------



## Sirius89 (4. Mai 2012)

Scumbag Elder Scrolls Online,has a dragon in the teaser,doesn't have dragons.

Ne jetzt ma ehrlich,wasn da los?Und dann auch nich die furchtbare Hero Engine?LOL!Ne danke,damit alleine is das Spiel schon gestorben für mich.Die gleiche Krüppelengine wie bei SWTOR,ich fass es nich.


----------



## Kulin (4. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir eben mal die Screenshots angeschaut. Schon jetzt sieht man wieder die murksigen Texturen und die öden Charaktermodelle. Das markanteste Markenzeichen der Hero Engine. 

Auch der neue Trailer sieht ziemlich mittelmäsig texturiert aus:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6m9-Dret0U

Das fängt ja schon gut an.


----------



## Kuomo (4. Mai 2012)

Toll noch ein standard MMORPG, langweilig!
Das können sie behalten, ich freu mich derweil auf TES6.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. Mai 2012)

Wie bei den Meisten hier, hält sich meine Begeisterung in Grenzen. Noch ein MMORPG, darauf hat die Welt wahrlich nicht gewartet. Sieht auch nicht so aus, als ob die versuchen den Markt wirklich umzukrempeln. Diese Art von Spielen gibt es schon im Dutzend hinterhergeschmissen - F2P wie im klassischen Abo Modell. Der Markt ist gesättigt und im Prinzip warten die Spieler doch auf was wirklich neues und nicht auf NOCH nen MMORPG.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (4. Mai 2012)

Wir fassen zusammen:

Bunte Grafik wie bei RIFT
Dämliche 3rd-Person-Sicht wie in JEDEM anderen MMO auch
Geldverschwendung für Vollvertonung
Keine spielbaren Vampire
Keine spielbaren Werwölfe
Skillleiste und Interfaceverhunzung
Kein Echtzeitkampfsystem

Dann noch Sachen wie:



> Außerdem will man die Gegner-KI schlauer agieren lassen als bei der Konkurrenz. So warten eure Feinde nicht darauf, dass ihr angreift.



Soll das ein Scherz sein? Bisher war es *immer*, in *jedem* MMO so, dass ab dem ersten Nicht-Tutorial Gebiet die Feinde einen automatisch angreifen, wenn man innerhalb der Reichweite war. 

Ich lehne mich zurück um nach TOR einem weiteren Blender beim Untergang zuzusehen.


----------



## cryer (4. Mai 2012)

Wir halten fest: generell ist der MMO Markt gesättigt und wird sich die nächsten Jahre wohl nicht mehr wirklich verändern. Viele ehemalige Spieler warten auf echte Neuerungen und Innovationen, die aber bei keinem Spiel angedacht sind.
Neue Spieler lassen sich kurzzeitig motivieren, aber sind spätestens mit dem Höchstlevel zufrieden.
Aktive Spieler schauen sich ziemlich alles an, erkennen dann aber Ähnlichkeiten und Gemeinsamkeiten mit dem bisher gespielten MMO und springen auch wieder zurück, weil man alte Gewohnheiten eben ungern aufgibt, wenn das Gras des Nachbarn eben doch nicht grüner ist...

Für mich ein klares Indiz, dass MMOs mittlerweile nicht mehr dazu taugen, neue Kunden dauerhaft zu erreichen und zu binden. Die Flut der MMOs führt zu deren "Untergang". (ok, sehr übertrieben ausgedrückt, aber ihr wisst sicher, was ich meine  )


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Mai 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Wir fassen zusammen:
> 
> 1 Bunte Grafik wie bei RIFT
> 2 Dämliche 3rd-Person-Sicht wie in JEDEM anderen MMO auch
> ...



1. Ja, das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Aber dennoch ist ein gewisser Wiedererkennungswert vorhanden. Allerdings war Oblivion auch so bunt wie Rift. Noch bunter sogar. Und unbelebt. Und steril. Also von daher...
2. Wieso dämlich? Wenn es so am besten funktioniert, ist das doch gut. Man soll ja auch seine Gruppenmitglieder im Auge behalten können. Übersicht ist hier das Stichwort. 
3. Okay, dem schließe ich mich an. 
4. Hab Vampire eh nie gemocht. Sehe keinen Grund, wieso man sie in TES-Online integrieren sollte.
5. Siehe 4.
6. Inwiefern Verhunzung? TES hat sich nicht durch das Interface ausgezeichnet, sondern durch die Freiheiten, die man hatte. Und die wurden zugunsten eines MMOs logischerweise zurück geschraubt...einfach weil es NÖTIG ist. Hab ich schon oft genug gesagt. Und diese Änderungen schließen auch Interfaceanpassungen ein, zu gunsten des Gameplays.
7. Ein Kampfsystem wie in Tera wäre mir auch lieb. 

Okay, ich gebe zu, TES-Online dürfte kaum mehr als ein weiteres MMO werden, wie man es kennt. Aber! Wieso muss es denn unbedingt großartige Neuerungen geben? Solange das Spiel funktioniert und Bethesda seine Sache gut macht, sehe ich keinen Grund, vorschnell zu urteilen. 

Wichtiger sind mir folgende Punkte:
- Genügend motivierender Content
- Abwechslungsreiche Gebiete
- Spaßiges und anspruchsvolles Gruppenspiel
- knackige Dungeons und Bosse
- glaubhafte Umsetzung der TES-Welt
- wenig "Bring mir dies und töte die"-Quests und dafür mehr abwechslung im Questdesign.
- motivierender PvP-Content

Wenn das klappt, dann pfeif ich auf die Tatsache, dass TES-Online mit relativ wenig Neuerungen auskommt. Und dann würde ich es mir auch mal anschauen. Aber scheinbar ist den meisten Leuten hier nur wichtig, dass TES-Online angeblich nichts mehr mit TES zu tun hat. Ja, wo steht denn das bitteschön? Es spielt in Tamriel. Man kann Tamriel bereisen. Es gibt die Kaiserstadt. Es gibt Dunmer, Nord usw. Und jetzt erzählt mir noch mal, dass TES-Online nichts mehr mit TES zu tun hat (was ja scheinbar die Grundaussage der meisten ist).


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (4. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wichtiger sind mir folgende Punkte:
> - Genügend motivierender Content
> - Abwechslungsreiche Gebiete
> - Spaßiges und anspruchsvolles Gruppenspiel
> ...



Nichts für ungut, aber das gleiche hatten wir damals bei SW:TOR auch. Da hieß es Seitens der Entwickler "Bei uns gibt's keine grindquests, hier musst du keine aufgaben lösen wie töte x von y. Direkt am Anfang machst du ganz andere Sachen als etwa in WoW". Dann kam das Spiel raus und wir Spieler stellten fest: Es gibt _nur_ grindquests, die etwas anders formuliert sind, und die ersten Quests sind ebenfalls: Töte 10 Imperiale Soldaten oder ähnliches. Mach dir also lieber keine allzugroßen Hoffnungen, je mehr du dich hypen lässt desto tiefer wird der Fall, wenn es auf den Markt kommt. Gehst du nüchtern an die Sache ran und schraubst die Erwartungen runter, wird dir das Spiel aber vielleicht auch dann trotz der Schwächen gefallen.


----------



## LostHero (4. Mai 2012)

Habs schon in der Screenshot News gepostet, daher hier nur noch mal kurz:

mag ich überhaupt nicht


----------



## Malifurion (4. Mai 2012)

Das Spiel wird so abfailen...können gleich einpacken. Ich hätte gedacht, dass sie vielleicht voll auf Sandbox gehen...aber nein. Theme-Park muss es wieder sein. Dusslige Itemspirale und einen Boss nach dem anderen Raiden für besseres Equip. Wo ist die Innovation? Da kann auch kein riesiges PVP Gebiet was daran ändern...in SWTOR ist da nämlich auch keine Sau nach Ilium gegangen...


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Mai 2012)

Sie benutzen ja die Grafikengine von SWToR, was bedeutet, dass es wohl keine durchgehend offene Welt sein wird. Und viel schlimmer, nach den gerade gesehenen Screens kriege ich das ko... schon wieder so eine kack Kindergrafik und das ausgerechnet in einem rauen Fantasy-MMO wie Elder Scrolls. Ich sehe jetzt schon voraus, dass es atmosphärisch viel schlechter wird als ein Age of Conan. Den Rest muss man ja erst mal abwarten.


----------



## Sheggo (4. Mai 2012)

na toll. erst verhindert Bethesda mein "all-time-favorite" Fallout Online und jetzt schmeißen sie weiteren Fantasy Mist ala WOW/DAOC/HDRO/etc aufn Markt 

und dann scheinbar wieder so ein unfertiges Zeugs zu Release...


----------



## Prisco (4. Mai 2012)

Ich weiss nicht, warum sich jetzt alle an der Vollvertonung aufgeilen. Bei SWOTR hatte ich dadurch überhaupt kein besseres Spielgefühl.

Ich hätte mir lieder ein Skyrim Multiplayer gewünscht.  Einfach mal in Winterfeste andere Spieler in die Gruppe einladen und irgendein neues Dungeon sauber machen


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Mai 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber das gleiche hatten wir damals bei SW:TOR auch. Da hieß es Seitens der Entwickler "Bei uns gibt's keine grindquests, hier musst du keine aufgaben lösen wie töte x von y. Direkt am Anfang machst du ganz andere Sachen als etwa in WoW". Dann kam das Spiel raus und wir Spieler stellten fest: Es gibt _nur_ grindquests, die etwas anders formuliert sind, und die ersten Quests sind ebenfalls: Töte 10 Imperiale Soldaten oder ähnliches. Mach dir also lieber keine allzugroßen Hoffnungen, je mehr du dich hypen lässt desto tiefer wird der Fall, wenn es auf den Markt kommt. Gehst du nüchtern an die Sache ran und schraubst die Erwartungen runter, wird dir das Spiel aber vielleicht auch dann trotz der Schwächen gefallen.


 
Ich sag nur, was ich mir wünsche. Meine Erwartungen halten sich eher in Grenzen. Mir ist es total Wurscht, ob ein MMO nun ein Echtzeit-Kampfsystem bietet oder nicht. Oder ob es nun einen comichaften Stil hat. Wichtig ist, dass alles so ist, wie es sein soll und das die enthaltenen Features und Gameplay-Elemente auch wirklich funktionieren, damit ein sauberes und reibungsloses Spielgefühl aufkommt. natürlich muss auch die Welt stimmig rüber gebracht werden. 

*@Spiritogre* Nein! TES bot bis auf Skyrim nie diese raue Stimmung. Skyrim ging diesen Weg und bot diese harte, raue Welt. Aber alle anderen Teile davor? Definitiv nicht. Gerade Oblivion war so quietschbunt, dass es einem wehtat. Und daher sehe ich jetzt keinen Grund, mich über diese etwas bunte Grafik aufzuregen. Bin ich doch von Oblivion gewohnt.


----------



## Sylabeth (4. Mai 2012)

Die Bilder sehen doch schonmal sehr schick aus, bin echtmal gespannt was weiterhin daraus wird!


----------



## Walex (4. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube in dem Artikel hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Zenimax Studios entwickelt dieses RPG, nicht Bethesda Softworks! Im Artikel wird das zwar korrekt angegeben, aber in der Zusammenfassung am Anfang (oder Abstract oder kA wie man das nennt) steht "...das nächste Mega-Projekt von Bethesda". Das ist doch falsch oder irre ich?
Laut Aussage von Todd Howard wird Bethesda Softworks kein MMORPG entwickeln.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> *@Spiritogre* Nein! TES bot bis auf Skyrim nie diese raue Stimmung. Skyrim ging diesen Weg und bot diese harte, raue Welt. Aber alle anderen Teile davor? Definitiv nicht. Gerade Oblivion war so quietschbunt, dass es einem wehtat. Und daher sehe ich jetzt keinen Grund, mich über diese etwas bunte Grafik aufzuregen. Bin ich doch von Oblivion gewohnt.



Farbenfroh und bunt heißt ja nicht kindlicher Comicstil! Oblivion sah schon eher realistisch orientiert aus, und hatte auch seine düsteren Stellen. Skyrim ist die direkte Fortentwicklung davon. Das MMO da oben hat aber scheiß Kindergrafik! Das passt einfach NICHT.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Mai 2012)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Farbenfroh und bunt heißt ja nicht kindlicher Comicstil! Oblivion sah schon eher realistisch orientiert aus, und hatte auch seine düsteren Stellen. Skyrim ist die direkte Fortentwicklung davon. Das MMO da oben hat aber scheiß Kindergrafik! Das passt einfach NICHT.


 
Dann haben wir wohl zwei verschiedene Oblivions gespielt. 
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass Oblivion "realistisch orientiert" wirkte. Das tat es nämlich nicht. Skyrim schon eher. 
Jedes Fantasy-RPG hat, egal wie bunt und kitschig es wirkt, so seine düsteren Stellen. ich erinnere mich gut an beispielsweise Tera Online, im Feenwald. Hier mal einander gegenüber gesetzte Beispiele: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und in meinen Augen hat auch Tera diese "Kindergrafik" (sehr grob ausgedrückt), eben weil meist so derart bunt ist. Das selbe gilt für Oblivion.


----------



## Zelias (5. Mai 2012)

Release 2013, finde ich persönlich gut, dass sie das Spiel ein Jahr vor Release ankündigen und nicht wie manche andere Spiele 4-5 Jahre vorher wobei in dieser Zeit eh das meiste nochmal umgeändert wird. Ich bin echt gespannt wie es sich entwickelt und wie sie sich von der recht breit gefächerten Konkurrenz im Genre abgrenzen wollen. Wie schwer es ist mit einem großen Projekt Fuß zu fassen hat man ja jüngst erst an SW:TOR gesehen.


----------



## Malifurion (5. Mai 2012)

Ein weiterer WoW Clon, wie ich aus dem Artikel entnehmen kann, leider. Dass Theme-Park immer noch als das Maß aller Dinge genommen wird, versteh ich einfach nicht.


----------



## HerrKarl (5. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> *@Spiritogre* Nein! TES bot bis auf Skyrim nie diese raue Stimmung. Skyrim ging diesen Weg und bot diese harte, raue Welt. Aber alle anderen Teile davor? Definitiv nicht. Gerade Oblivion war so quietschbunt, dass es einem wehtat. Und daher sehe ich jetzt keinen Grund, mich über diese etwas bunte Grafik aufzuregen. Bin ich doch von Oblivion gewohnt.



Was zur in aller Welt muss ich da lesen?

Oblivion war genau aus dem Grund bei vielen TES-Fans so verhasst. Für sein generisches, buntes Setting.

Hast du Morrowind, Daggerfall und Arena überhaupt schonmal gesehen?
Also wenn dir der Vvardenfell Distrikt, wo dich quasi alle hassen, bizarre Kreaturen rumschweben und ein riesiges verlassenes Ascheland sich über 2/3 der Insel ziehen, nicht düster und rau genug ist, weiß ich auch nicht weiter 

TESO (oder zumindest das was bisher davon gezeigt wurde) hat stilistisch genau gar nix mit TES zu tun.
Ja im Prinzip nicht mal mit Oblivion. Das war trotz seines furchtbaren Stils nämlich wenigstens farblich dezent inszeniert (oder sollte ich besser sagen "grün").


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Mai 2012)

HerrKarl schrieb:


> Was zur in aller Welt muss ich da lesen?
> 
> Oblivion war genau aus dem Grund bei vielen TES-Fans so verhasst. Für sein generisches, buntes Setting.
> 
> ...


 
Morrowind war trist und grau. Und genau deswegen hat es mir auch auf Dauer keinen Spaß gemacht.  Keine belebte Welt, nichts. Das hat nichts mit "rau" oder "düster" zu tun. Es war schlichtweg langweilig, durch Morrowind zu spazieren. Eben wegen diesen 2/3 Ascheland. Wenn ich so eine riesige Welt erkunde, dann erwarte ich auch Abwechslung. Und die war in Morrowind nicht gegeben. 
Und Oblivion war einfach nur bunt und kitschig. Ein paar Mods haben es etwas gerichtet, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass Vanilla-Oblivion eben diesen kitschig bunten Stil hatte. Dezent war die Farbgebung auch nicht. Das ist für mich persönlich ein Fakt. Wenn du es anders siehst, lass ich dir deine Meinung natürlich gern.  

In TESO erwarte ich wenigstens Abwechslung in der Welt. Die weder in Oblivion (Wald, Wald und wieder Wald), noch in Morrowind (triste Landschaft, Aschewüste, grau und öde) wirklich gegeben waren.


----------



## Naraqu (5. Mai 2012)

Moin ertsmal  !
WoW-Clone? O.K. es kann natürlich sein, daß einige User die guten alten Zeiten von DAOC noch nicht mit erlebt haben, welche Gründe dieses auch immer haben mag. Aber ich habe DAOC schon einige Jahre gespielt, bevor dieses Kinderspiel namens WoW auf den Markt kam ( 2011-2012 hab ich mir das mal für 6 Monate angetan....grauselig und eine reine Verzfeiflungstat ^^). Es gab und gibt kein besseres PvP als bei DAOC!!! Drei Fraktionen, wie hier nun auch angekündigt , offenes PvP wie auch in den BG's und keine Zeitbegrenzungen. Also wer Lust hatte den ganzen Tag Burgen und Türme zu erobern/zerstören , der konnte das machen  . Heute wird ja immer alles zeitlich begrenzt, als ob man nicht schon genug Streß auf der Arbeit hat^^. Klasse wäre auch, wenn die das Systhem mit den Reichspunkten übernehmen würden, es gab nichts geileres! Und mit 'nem jährlichen RR-Reset auf einen bestimmten Rang, nicht gerade auf 0 sonder z.b. auf L4/0 oder gar L5/0 würde man auf dauer ein gutes Mittelfeld schaffen und die Dauerzocker würden den Berufstätigen nicht komplett abhängen  .
Und bite, bitte, bitte keine WoW-Vergleiche im Zusammenhang vom DAOC-Papa <Gänsehaut bekomm>.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Mai 2012)

Naraqu schrieb:


> Moin ertsmal  !
> WoW-Clone? O.K. es kann natürlich sein, daß einige User die guten alten Zeiten von DAOC noch nicht mit erlebt haben, welche Gründe dieses auch immer haben mag. Aber ich habe DAOC schon einige Jahre gespielt, bevor dieses Kinderspiel namens WoW auf den Markt kam ( 2011-2012 hab ich mir das mal für 6 Monate angetan....grauselig und eine reine Verzfeiflungstat ^^). Es gab und gibt kein besseres PvP als bei DAOC!!! Drei Fraktionen, wie hier nun auch angekündigt , offenes PvP wie auch in den BG's und keine Zeitbegrenzungen. Also wer Lust hatte den ganzen Tag Burgen und Türme zu erobern/zerstören , der konnte das machen  . Heute wird ja immer alles zeitlich begrenzt, als ob man nicht schon genug Streß auf der Arbeit hat^^. Klasse wäre auch, wenn die das Systhem mit den Reichspunkten übernehmen würden, es gab nichts geileres! Und mit 'nem jährlichen RR-Reset auf einen bestimmten Rang, nicht gerade auf 0 sonder z.b. auf L4/0 oder gar L5/0 würde man auf dauer ein gutes Mittelfeld schaffen und die Dauerzocker würden den Berufstätigen nicht komplett abhängen  .
> Und bite, bitte, bitte keine WoW-Vergleiche im Zusammenhang vom DAOC-Papa <Gänsehaut bekomm>.


 
Wenn ich mal fragen darf... Wieso hast du WoW so lange gespielt? Ich meine, 6 Monate sind ja schon ein ordentliches Stück Zeit für ein Spiel und man sollte schon spätestens dann wissen, dass WoW nichts für einen ist, wenn man Level 20 erreicht und die wichtigstens Features und die ersten Instanzen erlebt hat. Wenn man ein Spiel so lang spielt, kann man es ja so schlecht gar nicht finden. Alles andere ist doch nur unsinniges Gerede. Wenn mir ein Spiel nicht gefällt, dann spiel ich es nicht derart lang. In 6 Monaten hat man einen Charakter in WoW auf Level 85 und Equipement,  das raidtauglich ist. Und wer so weit ist, kann wohl kaum wirklich was  gegen WoW haben.


----------



## Nibelaja (5. Mai 2012)

Ich gehe erstmal neutral und sachlich an die Sache ran. Jetzt schon anfangen zu Flamen oder das Spiel zu Hypen, ohne ein Gamplayvideo oder Sonstiges gesehen zu haben macht keinen Sinn. Als alter TES Fan, weiß man um die Qualitäten der Reihe und dem Potential was in der gesamten Welt und Mythologie die dahinter steht steckt. Das sie jemanden an Board haben, der Erfahrung in Sachen PvP hat, stimmt mich erstmal wohlgesonnen. Das hat für mich in einen MMORPG Priorität. Hoffe das wird was


----------



## Zerth (5. Mai 2012)

Warum müssen fast alle mmogs in letzter Zeit in hässlichen Comic / Disneyfantasy Grafik erscheinen? Nur weil WoW es vormacht? Gerade von TES hätte ich anderes erwartet. Auch Oblivion war nicht "so" comichaft - vielleicht bunter als andere TES  Teile, aber immer noch realistisch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Mai 2012)

Für mich sieht das eher wie eine Mischung aus Kingdoms of Amalur und Fable aus.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dann haben wir wohl zwei verschiedene Oblivions gespielt.
> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass Oblivion "realistisch orientiert" wirkte. Das tat es nämlich nicht. Skyrim schon eher.
> Jedes Fantasy-RPG hat, egal wie bunt und kitschig es wirkt, so seine düsteren Stellen. ich erinnere mich gut an beispielsweise Tera Online, im Feenwald. Hier mal einander gegenüber gesetzte Beispiele:
> 
> ...


 
Du musst einfach noch lernen zwischen Comicstil und realistischem Stil zu unterscheiden. Das hat weniger was mit bunten Farben, die in Oblivion im Gegensatz zu Tera oder Risen auch gar nicht so bunt sind, zu unterscheiden.


----------



## moeykaner (5. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte lieber einen neuen SinglePlayer teil plus die Möglichkeit mit 3 oder 4 Kumpels koop zu spielen.  Es gab eine zeit da standen Spielnamen noch für Spielkonzepte. Heute versucht man einen Spielnamen auf viele Konzepte anzuwenden. teilweise mag so etwas aufgehen, auch wenn mir kein Beispiel einfällt. Das Spiel ist nun mal so erfolgreich, weil es konsequent auf eine bestimmte Spielart setzt. 

Warum ein mmo bei Elder scrolls (für mich) nicht funktioniert:

-keine modbarkeit
-Einbußen in der Atmosphäre, durch eine hohe zahl an Spielern (die teile lebten davon, dass man sich immer als Held fühlen konnte und in einem mmo muss man sich entweder hetzen, um mithalten zu können oder aber büßt dieses Gefühl ein), durch die Verlagerung des Fokus auf einegroße Anzahl an Spielern entsteht eine viel leerere und unspektakulärere welt, um die eh schon schwächere Grafikengine zu schonen und Massenkompatible zu machen.
-monatliche kosten oder Item Shops
- viele Spieler = viele Meinungen = viele flames = viel Frust
ein neuer singleplayerteil mit einem guten koop System wäre für mich der sinnvollere schritt gewesen, da kann ich mir die Leute aussuchen die mir über den weg laufen. 

Meine Meinung. Ich will sie keinem aufzwingen.


----------



## Naraqu (5. Mai 2012)

Tja was macht Mann nicht alles für die Frauen ^^....
Sind sogar 2 85-iger und ein 73-iger oder sowas geworden und wenn man sich ein Spiel lange genug schön redet und die Leute nett sind gehts durchaus. Naja und das PvE war auch ganz gut, aber das PvP....... und darauf kommt es mir nunmal an. DAOC war ja auch nicht wirklich genial vom PvE her. Es war liebevoll gemacht ja, aber halt nur für damalige Verhältnisse und natürlich kein Vergleich mehr mit den heutigen Spielen von der Grafik ect. .


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Mai 2012)

Naraqu schrieb:


> Tja was macht Mann nicht alles für die Frauen ^^....
> Sind sogar 2 85-iger und ein 73-iger oder sowas geworden und wenn man sich ein Spiel lange genug schön redet und die Leute nett sind gehts durchaus. Naja und das PvE war auch ganz gut, aber das PvP....... und darauf kommt es mir nunmal an. DAOC war ja auch nicht wirklich genial vom PvE her. Es war liebevoll gemacht ja, aber halt nur für damalige Verhältnisse und natürlich kein Vergleich mehr mit den heutigen Spielen von der Grafik ect. .



Das beste PvP hat Guild Wars ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Mai 2012)

Naraqu schrieb:


> Tja was macht Mann nicht alles für die Frauen ^^....
> Sind sogar 2 85-iger und ein 73-iger oder sowas geworden und wenn man sich ein Spiel lange genug schön redet und die Leute nett sind gehts durchaus. Naja und das PvE war auch ganz gut, aber das PvP....... und darauf kommt es mir nunmal an. DAOC war ja auch nicht wirklich genial vom PvE her. Es war liebevoll gemacht ja, aber halt nur für damalige Verhältnisse und natürlich kein Vergleich mehr mit den heutigen Spielen von der Grafik ect. .


 
Der PvP-Content in WoW macht schon Spaß. Er ist natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit DAoC oder Guild Wars. Mir fehlt da das Open-PvP sehr. Im Kern macht WoW alles richtig, was richtig sein soll. Blizzard hat es eben einfach nur bei einigen essenziellen DIngen falsch gemacht.


----------



## Kratos333 (5. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> betheda sollte man nen preis verleihen allein dafür das sie informationen über ihre spiele liefern und nicht so wie viele viele andere publisher
> ich nenn mal keine namen


 
hä?
Ich seh das als nachteil an. Valve als beispiel kündigt ein spiel dann an wenn es fertig ist. Perfekter geht es doch gar nicht


----------



## Kratos333 (5. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> betheda sollte man nen preis verleihen allein dafür das sie informationen über ihre spiele liefern und nicht so wie viele viele andere publisher
> ich nenn mal keine namen


 


RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Der PvP-Content in WoW macht schon Spaß. Er ist natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit DAoC oder Guild Wars. Mir fehlt da das Open-PvP sehr. Im Kern macht WoW alles richtig, was richtig sein soll. Blizzard hat es eben einfach nur bei einigen essenziellen DIngen falsch gemacht.


 
Jo natürlich macht PvP in WOW spass und das von GW erst aber ich nenn dann sowas nicht MMORPG. 

WoW ist inzwischen ein billiger Diablo klon geworden. Verpackt als MMORPG mit Monatlichen kosten.
Warum sag ich Diablo klon? Weil im Spiel alles aber wirklich alles instanziert ist und jeder nur noch in der stadt steht und sich bei den diversen Inis anmeldet. Soetwas bau ich dir auch in Diablo rein... ich wette sogar das ende des jahres in Diablo3 wenn das PvP System kommt 1:1 das selbe system haben wird wie WoW,SW,GW und Co 


Wem das spass macht gut. Ich für meinen teil stehe da eher auf richtiges MMORPG PvP und zwar OPEN P V  P !!!!!!! 

Ich sag nur Relic Raid DAOC... unerreicht bis heute! 300 mann wenn sie durch die frontiers gejagd sind. Oder in der früh um 6 wenn man mit nem Skalden (Speedclass) durch die Gegend rennt und hofft man trifft auf gleichgesinte Freaks die auch nur bischen kloppen wollen  Das waren noch zeiten... heute sind die Gebiete LEER in jedem erdenklichen Pacman MMORPGs das von WoW kopiert.
Oder Ultima Online in felu farmen und immer das geniale nervenkitzel  bekommt(das man auch aus den typischen DAOC kennt wenn man mit 8 mann gruppenpvp gesucht hat) weil man weis jederzeit kann einer vorbei kommen und mich restlos plündern... 

Heutzutage erinner ich mich an kaum mehr an ein NewGen MMO. Obwohl Terrans Mill früher WoW release.. aber auch nur weil es so unglaublich schlecht war im vergleich zu den Giganten!


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. Mai 2012)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Jo natürlich macht PvP in WOW spass und das von GW erst aber ich nenn dann sowas nicht MMORPG.
> 
> WoW ist inzwischen ein billiger Diablo klon geworden. Verpackt als MMORPG mit Monatlichen kosten.
> Warum sag ich Diablo klon? Weil im Spiel alles aber wirklich alles instanziert ist und jeder nur noch in der stadt steht und sich bei den diversen Inis anmeldet. Soetwas bau ich dir auch in Diablo rein... ich wette sogar das ende des jahres in Diablo3 wenn das PvP System kommt 1:1 das selbe system haben wird wie WoW,SW,GW und Co
> ...


 
In WoW fehlen doch eigentlich nur echte Open-PvP Elemente und Open-PvE-Elemente (Schlachtzüge usw.), wie damals. Dem sollte definitiv mehr Wert zugeteilt werden. Schon allein aus dem Grund, weil man irgendwann monatelang nur ein und die selbe Raidinstanz durchzieht.


----------



## Miniewee (7. Mai 2012)

Lese diesen Teil wenn du Kratos333 bist
*Kratos333 Ich versteh dich da voll und ganz wer soviel Mist im kopf hat... ich mein dass muss doch schon weh tuhn daher ists gut dass du es hier niedergeschrieben hast obwohl das thema TES ist.und du nur eins der kleinen flammerlichter bist
Rofl wen ich das schon Höre wow ist zum diablo klon gewurden wtf kann ich auch was vom dem zeug haben?Oder was ist da bei dir nicht richtig^^*

Zitat:Weil im Spiel alles aber wirklich alles instanziert ist und jeder nur noch in der stadt steht und sich bei den diversen Inis anmeldet

Aha! das macht spiele zu diablo klons gut zu wissen das ist ja wirklich ein wichtiges element

Hier die anderen (:
Tjo was aber wichtiger is die frage schafft TES sich mit wow anzulegen
Und schafft TES sich durchzusetzten und nicht zu versagen wie Starwars...
Es wäre wunderbar wenn es mal ein spiel schafft nicht nur wow nachzuahmen sondern es besser zu machen[stabiler ausgeglichener abweckslungsreicher]
Naja was mmos allgemein angeht: sich nicht 80% an wow zuhalten wäre schwachsinn weil wow  dass ist was ca 9.5 Mio Leute wollen ausserdem kann man keinen kuchen ohne zucker backen : /
Aber sollte es trotzdem irgentwann mal jmd schaffen ohne sich an die vorlage wow  zuhalten ein neues mmo zu erstellen,Es werden sich sofort berge versetzen 
Tja vieleicht wird TES ja dieses spiel hust

Ich hafte nicht für meine rechtschreibung
sie tuts für mich (:


----------



## Angeldust (7. Mai 2012)

Die meisten Spiele rechnen sich schon ab einer halben Mio Abonnenten und wenn sie diese nicht mehr haben werden sie eben Pay to Win.

Denke schon dass sich das Ganze für Betehesda rechnen wird.

Aber solange WoW so unterstützt wird wie heute noch wird kein anderes MMO nur ansatzweise irgendwelche Spieler länger als 1 oder 2 Monate von WoW weglocken können.

Es gab schon viele eigentlich gute Spiele, die es versucht haben...und an der Spielerverteilung hat sich nicht wirklic was verändert.

WoW ist nun 7 Jahre alt und trotzdem noch das Maß der Dinge, trotz Kinder-Gümmel-Grafik.


----------



## Metalhawk (7. Mai 2012)

Zu wenig Neues,  falsche Zielgruppe (SP RPG), im Vorstand haben paar Geldsäcke beschlossen wir wollen was vom MMO Kuchen abhaben, der Zug ist abgefahren, der Trend verschlafen. 
Bethesda soll bei dem bleiben was sie können. Erstklassige SP RPGs entwickeln.


----------



## Mewnicorn (7. Mai 2012)

Möchte jemand einen Skyrim Steam-Key für nur 20€? Gleiche Version, wie die für 50€ auf Steam. Schick mir ne PN.


----------

